# Whats the price of Gas in everyone's neck of the woods?



## sweetpea687 (Aug 8, 2005)

Gas jumped from 99 cents per litre here (PEI, Canada) to $1.35 per litre yesterday at 4pm.. How's everyone else fairing everywheres else. :dead:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

same here although ours was around a $1.20 for a few weeks before


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

It went from 2.75 a gallon monday, to as much as 3.50 a gallon today.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Mine has more than doubled...I paid $4.30/gallon yesterday


----------



## johnnynoc (Sep 1, 2005)

Went up to close to $4 in some spots here however i found a place that had it for $2.99 (citgo)


----------



## Desert_Fox01 (Oct 1, 2005)

here where i live in california its $3.09 a gallon last i checked


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Do a search for "gas buddy". It's a price searching site, and your area might be included.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

$2.76 for regular, $2.99 for premimum, SE-PA.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi all,

In England we'd drive all night to fill up at those prices. Over £1 a litre here.. that's more than £4.60 a gallon.. ($8.07US). That's around £65 a tank-full, or $115US for my Ford Scorpio. If anyone can email me a few gallons from over there, I'd be greatful.. of course I'll pay 5 bucks a gallon for your time.. :sayyes: -razz: 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm currently in Houston, Texas and the average price is about 2.79. Yeah, we're doomed.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's biodiesel time for me :smile:

You know, it makes a lot of sense that gasoline will be the first to be phased out- our industries are dependent pretty much on diesel, so when oil starts to get low, I'm sure they'll put more priority on refining diesel.

Even when oil's long gone, I'm sure fast food will still be pretty popular. That's why I'm banking on making my own homebrew diesel.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to look at the comparible distances travelled in europe to those travelled in the usa and australia,how many people would travel to work daily from b'ham to london here it is a common occurance if you want to work
it's dropped here at the moment but still around US$7.50 a gallon


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Saw something strange today....gas at $1.99 a gallon!


----------



## chinacat (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a tad bit old, gas for the middle grade right now is $2.43, I can finally fill up my gas tank for less than 20 bucks! It's a lot better than $3.50.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Regular is now running around $1.94 per gallon.


----------

